# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Βοήθεια σε επιλογή ηχοσυστήματος αυτοκινήτου

## Mercedes1

Καλησπέρα σας,


Είμε καινούριος στο φόρουμ, γιαυτό παρακαλώ να με διορθώσετε με εαν εχω επιλέξη την λάθος ενότητα για το θέμα,


Θα ενδιέφερε να φτιάξω ένα ηχοσύστημα αυτοκινητου κα θα ήθελα τις γνώμες σας.


Αυτό που θελω είνε σταθερό ρεύμα, δυνατό καθαρό και ποιοτικό ήχο και ενυσχητή που να πέζει τα μεγάφωνα για ώρες χωρίς να ζορίζεται. Επίσης δεν με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο το μπάσο, θα ήθελα απλώς ενα συνοδευτικό μπάσο.


 Τώρα, εχω ακούσει κάποια πράγματα και θα ηθελα να σας πω τις εντυπώσεις μου επανω σε αυτά.


Beyma 8m100 (μεγάφωνα) = εάν και δυνατά μεγάφωνα δεν παύουν να θεωρούνται για τα δικά μου γούστα τσιρίδες και εχουν ξερό ήχο.


Impact 250.2 (ενυσχητής δυκάναλος) = τον έχω ακούσει πάνω σε 8 beyma 8m100 (μεγάφωνα) και 2 beyma cp21f (tweeter) και οφείλω να πω πως τα πέζει άνετα για πολές ώρες.


Formula x 4000D (ενυσχητής μονοκάναλος) τα λόγια είνε περιτά οτι και να πω απλά εινε ο καλύτερος που εχω ακούσει ως στιγμής, οτι και να του βάλεις τα παίζει και όσο αναφορά τα ρεύματα νομιζώ πως δεν απαιτεί και πολά πολά γιαυτό και θα τον προτιμούσα.


Εγώ βασικά ειμε ενδιάμεσα σε δύο περιπτώσεις,


1) να βάλω 4 διερούμενα ηχεία για να μην τρυπήσω πόρτες κατά προτίμηση focal ( τα είχα ακούσει παλία και μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση η ποιότητα τους,


2) να βάλω 2 beyma cp21f και  8 ηχεία 8ιντσα (κάτι σε ποιο ποιοτικό απο τα beyma 8m100 αλα εξήσου δυνατό)


Αυτο που με προβλιματιζει εινε, ενώ τα focal εινε ποιο ποιοτικά νομιζω δεν θα πέζουν αρκετά δυνατά οσο τα beyma, και τα beyma ενώ μου αρεσει η ένταση τους με χαλάει η ποιότητα που βγάζουν. Τωρα, ή 4 δυνατά ποιοτικά διερουμενα,η 8 8ιντσα δυνατά οσο τα beyma αλλά ποιο ποιοτικά.


Και επηδή όπως σας ανέφερα θα θέλω να τα παίζω δυνατά, θα ήθελα να μου πρωτείνετε ενυσχητές και για τις δυο περιπτώσεις και σε  κάτι που να κόβει τις συχνότητες μεχρι 250hz απο τα ηχεία για να μην καούνε. (Η καποια καλη πηγή που να το κανει χωρις να χρειαζετε να το κανει ο ενυσχητης)


Το budget μου δεν ξεπερνάει τα 1500€ (χωρίς μπαταρίες)
Με ενδιαφερει κυρίως σε μεταχειρισμενα πράγματα γιαυτό θα σας παρακαλούσα να μου ανέφερετε και τις τιμες.


Πολυ πιθανών τα πράγματα να μπούνε σε mercedes glk 300



Όλες οι γνώμες εινε καλοδεχούμενες.



(Με συγχωρείτε που τα ρωτάω όλα αυτά μαζί)

----------


## Dbnn

Ποιοτητα και beyma δεν πανε μαζι. 
Beyma δυνατα και καθαρα ναι γινεται, ποιοτικα ομως οχι. 
Formula? Βρηκες καινουριο; οσοι κυκλοφορουν ειναι επισκευασμενοι 10 φορες και στο υπογραφω και μπορω να σου πω που επισκευαστηκαν κιολας. 
Ειναι κακες κινεζικες αντιγραφες των zenon που σταματησαν να παραγονται και η ποιοτητα υλικων τους ειναι yagamoto. 
Οπως και τα 8m100 και οι cp. Επισκευασμενα τα 9 στα 10. 

Οσο για 1500 ευρω που λες αγοραζεις πολυ καλυτερα προιοντα και θα εχεις και ρεστα. 
Τι αμαξι εχεις, θελεις door panel? Θελεις sub? Καπου τα εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο φιλε μου...
Ημουν χρονια car stereάς και χαρα μου να σε βοηθησω να επιλεξεις....

----------

Mercedes1 (27-05-16)

----------


## Mercedes1

Δημητρη, σε ευχαριστω για την χρησιμη απαντηση σου και για την προθεση σου να με βοηθησεις.

σε mercedes glk 300 θελω να τα βαλω.

η αληθεια εινε πως δεν εχω βρει formula και απο τα λεγομενα σου που σιγουρα εσυ ξερεις παραπανω πραγματα, μαλον ουτε θα μπω στον κοπο να ψαξω. 

επισης, η αληθεια εινε πως ειμε μπερδεμενος και δεν ξερω που θα καταληξω εξου και το αν θα χρειαστω doorpanels

τι θα μου προτεινες για να πεζουν 8 ηχεια beyma με 2 tweeter δυνατα και καθαρα χωρις να ζωριζετε ο ενυσχητης?

παραδειγμα, ποια εινε τα θετικα και ποια τα αρνητικα αναμεσα σε:

x8 beyma 8"
x2 tweeter
x2 subwoofer 12"

και σε

x4 διερουμενα 6"
x2 subwoofer 12"

επισης ποιοι ενυσχητες θα τα παιζουν για ωρες αζωριστα?

αυτο που θελω εινε σταθερο ρευμα, ποιοτητα, ενταση και αντοχη στους ενυσχητες.


στο budget και στα πλαισια αυτα τωρα τι θα μου προτεινες??

επισης τι θα ελεγες για την πηγη jvc kd avx77, θα μου προτεινες καποια καλυτερη?

----------


## Dbnn

Χρήστο, όλα είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων. Το beyma θα παίξει εκκωφαντικά δυνατά αλλά καθαρά. Όχι όμως ποιοτικά.
Το κλασικό "κροσσάρισμα" που λέμε όλοι ότι κάνουμε είναι για να παίξει το κάθε μεγάφωνο 10 φορές πάνω απο τις ανοχές του.
Το 8m100 δεν σχεδιάστηκε να παίζει απο 20Hz αλλά η ισχύς που αναφέρει είναι μετρημένη σε full range ισχύ χωρίς φίλτρο.
Οι CP21 λένε 25watt RMS 8Ω, και ενώ της ρίχνεις 100watt δεν καίγεται, γιατί? Γιατί ο ισπανός μέτρησε την ισχύ του πηνίου σε fullrange σήμα.
Σημαίνει δηλαδή πως μια cp21 θα μπορέσει να διαχειριστεί 25watt RMS ακόμα και στα 50Hz, παραπάνω την έστειλες.

Μια κλασική τετράδα beyma 8m100 και μια CP21 μπορεί να παίξει είτε με 50watt καθαρά, είτε με 100, και έχω δεί τέτοιο σετάκι να τρέχει στα 500+watt RMS αλλά τα 8ιντσα ήταν "κομμένα" στους 500 κύκλους και οι κόρνες ήταν απο 10KHz και πάνω. Και έβαζες καρρά και άκουγες Σαμπρίνα.

Καλό ενισχυτή απροβλημάτιστο και δυνατό προτείνω ότι βρείς απο STEG. ιταλικά μηχανάκια, τάξη ΑΒ και μπόλικη ισχύς.
Επίσης καλά κομμάτια είναι και οι SPL Dynamics. Ήμουν και διανομέας κάποτε της PS Audio στην Αθήνα και έπρεπε να ξέρω τι πουλούσα. Που σημαίνει έπαιρνα μηχανήματα για δοκιμές και τα ξέσκιζα χωρίς φόβο και πάθος.
Εϊχα 2 τεμάχια Steg K2.02 έναν για κάθε πόρτα. Τους είχα γέφυρα στα 2Ω (είχα 8Ω μεγάφωνα) και έπαιζα όσο αντέχαν οι μπαταρίες μου. Και άντεχαν πολύ αυτές και *ΤΑ* δυναμό μου (2 τεμάχια απο 120Α της Bosch έκαστο και άλλο ένα μαμά marelli για το υπόλοιπο αυτοκίνητο.)

Επειδή μου αναφέρεις για δύναμη και ώρες παιξίματος βάλε door panels, δεν είναι κακό ούτε και δύσκολο μιας και η τεχνολογία και οι γνώσεις που αποκτήσαμε πολλοί στον χώρο πλέον τα κάνουμε να φαίνονται εργοστασιακά και αφαιρούνται χωρίς να φαίνεται κάτι μετά.
Θα σου προτείνω bi amping αλλά το κόστος θα ανέβει, δηλαδή, πηγή, ηλεκτρονικό crossover, ενισχυτής για κόρνες, ενισχυτής για 8ιντσα, ενισχυτής για subwoofer. Τότε θα έχεις και δύναμη, και καθαρό ήχο και ένα είδος ποιότητας ένα κλίκ παραπάνω απο ότι θα είχες έναν ή δύο ενισχυτές για όλα.
Μιας και κάθε ενισχυτής θα έχει να κάνει μια συγκεκριμένη δουλειά και δεν θα ζορίζεται να παίξει όλες τις συχνότητες, αυτό σημαίνει κέρδος στα βάττ εξόδου, κέρδος σε παροχή ρεύματος.
Επίσης η υποδομή (ρεύμα) πρέπει να είναι κάπως επαρκής. Μια τουλάχιστον μπαταρία πίσω και χοντρό καλώδιο τύπου 35 χιλιοστών απο μπροστά μέχρι πίσω είναι ιδανικό.

Μπαταρία καλό είναι να τις βάλεις όλες ίδιες.
Καλώδια ρεύματος βάλε ηλεκτροκόλλησης. Είναι φθηνό, είναι αξιόπιστο και είναι και εύκαμπτο.
Όλα αυτά που σου λέω είναι πολλά λεφτά πεταμένα, πολλές ώρες σκυμμένος να περνάω καλώδια, πολλές βενζίνες να πηγαίνω στα βουνά να ρυθμίζω και πολλές εργατοώρες που δεν πληρώνονται με τίποτα φίλε μου.

Ότι άλλο χρειαστείς / απορία, στην διάθεσή σου.
Δημήτρης.

----------

Mercedes1 (02-06-16)

----------


## Mercedes1

Δημήτρη,


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές σου,


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα bi amping διότι θα πέζουν ποιο άνετα οι ενυσχητές, άλλωστε εινε λογικό αφού ο καθένας θα πέζει σε μια συχνότητα,


Τωρα οσο αναφορά τους Steg, έπητα απο μια μικρή έρευνα που έκανα διαπίστωσα οτι δεν κυκλοφορούν πλέον στην αγορά γιατι εχουν αντικατασταθεί απου τους Mosconi. Το κακο εινε οτι και στους δυο δεν υπαρχει στο ιντερνετ μεταχειρισμενο ουτε για δείγμα.


Ακόμα δεν εχω κατάληξη στο εαν θα βαλω beyma η αν θα βαλω σετ διερουμενά ο λόγος εινε οτι σε 2-3 ατομα που ρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι θα πρεπει να τρυπήσω πόρτες ( κατι που θα ηθελα να αποφύγω)


Θα μου προτείνεις κάποιο καλό σετ πχ Focal? αλλα θα πέζουν εξήσου δυνατά?


Εχω και  μια πηγή jvc kd-avx77 5volt εινε καλή?


Επισης ποιο crossover θα μου πρωτηνες? να εβαζα και προενυσχητη και ενα πυκνωτή για να κραταει σταθερό ρεύμα?


Σε ξανα ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου.

----------


## Dbnn

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που δεν βρήσκεις ούτε μεταχειρισμένο  :Wink: 
Οι Mosconi δεν αντικατέστησαν τους Steg, Απλά οι Steg  είναι πιο ακριβοί απο τους mosconi και δεν πουλιόντουσαν εύκολα.
Καινούριοι υπάρχουν και οι μεν και δεν.

Τρύπημα πόρτας (λαμαρίνα) ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ εαν ο μάστορας ξέρει τι κάνει. Μπορείς να βάλεις 8m100ND που είναι το μισό βάθος απο το κλασικό 8άρι αλλά είιναι πιο ακριβό. Είναι νεοδυμίου ο μαγνήτης.

Το τρύπημα μπορεί να γίνει απλά στην ταπετσαρία. Κάτι που και πάλι είναι στον μάστορα, να σου πάρει καλούπι την ταπετσαρία και να στήσει εκεί πάνω χωρίς να πειραχθεί η ταπετσαρία και να μπεί επάνω στην πόρτα μόνο το καινούριο door panel που θα έχει καμπύλες, χερούλια κλπ όπως και η μαμά ταπετσαρία (το έκανα αυτό σε τύπου Bmw M5, X5, Mercedes SLK, CLK, Alfa Romeo κλπ) Μόνο που το κόστος θα ανέβει δραματικά.
Δες τι είχα κάνει εγώ σε ενα cinquecento που είχα κάποτε να πάρεις μια ιδέα τι σημαίνει κυριολεκτικά door panel.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65117Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65118

Θεωρητικά ότι θέλεις μπορείς να βάλεις αλλά φοβάμαι οτι δεν θα σε ικανοποιήσει τίποτα μιας και θες ισχύ εσύ.
Και τα focal δεν συγχωρούν πολλά πολλά.

Αν βρείς crossover Lanzar OptiX3B πάρτο χωρίς 2η κουβέντα.
Η πηγή σου είναι αρκετά καλή (μεταξύ μας τώρα βγάζει 2V προενίσχυση αλλά δεν σε νοιάζει αυτό. Οι ενισχυτές για αυτό έχουν Gain, μπορούν και με 1V είσοδο να τερματίσουν).

Ο πυκνωτής απλά δεν θα "ρίχνει" τα φώτα στα μπάσα. Την δουλειά που θα κάνει άλλη μια μπαταρία πίσω κοντά στους ενισχυτές δεν θα την κάνει κανένας πυκνωτής.
Όσο για το σταθερό ρεύμα, κανένα, μα κανένα αμάξι δεν έχει ποτέ σταθερό ρεύμα /τάση. Ειδικά όταν έχεις ηχοσύστημα επάνω. Σε νοιάζει να έχεις βαρβάτη "αποθήκη" αμπέρ (μπαταρία/ες) ώστε η τάση να μην κάνει βουτιές.

----------

Mercedes1 (10-06-16)

----------


## Mercedes1

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την πολυ χρήσιμη βοήθεια σου,


Απολύτως λογικό οπως τα λες γιαυτο και δεν υπαρχουν στις αγγελίες αυτοι οι ενυσχητές, και η πλειοψηφία των σχολίων λεει μονο καλα λογια για αυτα τα μηχανάκια.




Η αληθεια εινε αυτη πως ψαχνω κατι που δύσκολα συνδυάζεται γιαυτο δεν δεν ειμε πολυ σιγουρος ακομα για το εαν θα καταλήξω σε beyma 8m100, η ισως σε focal (ισως utopia). Επισης τι ακριβως εννοεις τα focal δεν συγχωρούν πολλα πολλα?


Επισης θα πω πως εχεις κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια στα door panels σου, και ισως αναθεώρησω για τα τρυπηματα.


Ειμε παντός πρόθυμος να κανω αρκετή υπομονή για το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα,  και να ακουσώ καποια αμάξια με ηχοσυστημα σε SQ αλλα και σε SPL για να καταλάβω τι ακριβως θέλω.


Τωρα για την jvc kd avx77 στο manual που διάβασα λεει αυτα. Γιαυτο ειπα οτι εινε 5volt


Pre-output Level/Impedance	5.0V/20kohms
Pre-output level/impedance	5.0V
Video Output Level/Impedance	1.0Vp-p/75 ohms
Audio Output Level/Impedance	5.0V
Second Audio Output	2.5V/20kohms
Video Input Level/Impedance	1.0Vp-p/75 ohms


Οσο αναφορά τωρα το Lanzar OptiX3B το ειδα στο ebay γυρω στα 60-70€.


Επισης θα ηθελα να μου πεις την γνωμη σου για για κανα δυο πραγματάκια ακομα.


Τι θα ελεγες για το rockford pa-1 (old school)


Επησης τι θα ελεγες εαν ενδεχόμενος θα επεζα τα tweeters επανω στον pioneer gm 2200?




Σε ευχαριστώ και παλι για τις πολυ χρήσιμες συμβουλές σου.

----------

